# Happy 3rd Birthday Luke



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to my very special boy. I can't believe how time flies and that you are 3 years old today. You are so smart, loving and goofy, and you make me laugh every day. You will get lots of presents, go for a long walk and see your doggie friends when I get home from work.









Before...









Now
Lazy way to start your Birthday









Dreaming of snow (none on the ground right now)









Birthday's....Doesn't that mean presents???









When are they coming home?? I want presents!!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Luke!!!!! Holy hunk!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Luke. I hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Happy birthday! I love the pic of him looking out the window "Hey! Squirrels! It's my birthday...come on in!"


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes. Luke had a great day and says thanks too. I just love my boy.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Luke!!! Hope you had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Luke!!!


----------

